# pppd support for P3113 Tab 2 7.0



## V Green (Oct 3, 2013)

I need to use a Globalstar GSP1600 satphone in remote locations for small things like email. I have connected it to the Tab with a USB to serial cable and I can successfully send AT commands to it and see the responses with SlickUSB app.

However, after dialing the connection, the Tab doesn't know that a PPP connection is available on the 1600 and doesn't route Net traffic to it.

I *think* I need pppd support to do what I need to do but don't know where to go from here.

Any thoughts on this? Tab is rooted per this procedure:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25228-how-to-rooting-gt-p3113-step-by-step-updated-07182012/

Appreciate any help.


----------

